# realthread.com ???



## t shirt fan (Sep 4, 2011)

I don;t know if this is the right place in the forum for my question but here I go 
Has anyone worked with Products & Pricing : Crew Neck T-Shirts | Water Based Screen Printing
Real Thread Apparel , they seem legit and serious company 
they are located at 
1122 Solana Ave
Winter Park, FL 32789 
Im looking forward to print my tees with water based inks and discharge , however I need to know if they are a reliable and serious company to work with?,
Also, what do you guys thing of the prices seen o the website says that I can get 40 Slim Fit anvil 980 printed in 4 colors using water-based inks or discharge for around 14 dollars , what do you say is it too expensive or is it a fair price?? 
Feedback please 
thanks in advance
John Feoli 
Austin TX


----------



## humm0s (Jul 5, 2018)

Did you end up using them?


----------

